# MICROWAVE DIODE



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2008)

good day guys!

is there any gold content in microwave diode? tnx


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 10, 2008)

Sure looks like there is, at least from the picture you posted. 

I didn't process e scrap, so I'll leave the answer for those that do. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Oct 11, 2008)

The top is likely gold plated steel. The bottom is gold plated brass. The inside of the ceramic is threaded and it takes a good long soak to get it all the base metal out, or you will need to break it. Sadly I have lost the yield data for these.

They are very static sensitive and used to come in a lead foil capsule to protect them. but if working there are radio buffs who still buy these for a good price on Ebay. I don't recall the polarity but an ohm meter will read open in one direction and continuity in the other if its still good.

Chris


----------



## wildbill_hickup (Oct 11, 2008)

Found several diodes similar to the one you posted on Ebay. They are listed $10-$15


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Oct 12, 2008)

If i had to buy them, i would never give more than 0,5% of gold per weight.
If i had to sell them i would never sell them at less than 0,9% of gold per weight, but maybe i am wrong, cause i compare them with screwlike gold plated articles.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Harold_V!

qst42know what chemicals and method to extract the gold from this diode?

and thanks to all ur replies guys! happy refining everyone!

:wink:


----------



## qst42know (Oct 13, 2008)

I used poor mans AR on a couple of these diodes, but that may not be the best choice for a quantity of diodes. It is direct but dirty.

I don't know if Acid Peroxide works on steel.

A large amount of Nitric would work on both base metals.

If I had a stripping cell I would use that as there is a significant amount of base metal under the plate.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 15, 2008)

Where is that diode located in microwave? Thanks


----------



## qst42know (Oct 15, 2008)

Microwave in regards to a range of radio frequencies for communication. Ham radio buffs use these.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2008)

ya u right qst42know, this diode is used for ship's radio system.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

AFTER SOAKING IT IN AQUA REGIA FOR AN HOUR - 1 PART OF NITRIC ACID AND 3 PARTS OF HYDROCHLORIC ACID.

after soaking it in aqua regia for 20 minutes it produces a lot of smoke, it bubbles a lot and the golden color of aqua regia turns to green color and it produces a white substance like a salt and the chemical activity it lie lows after 30 minutes and stops totally after an hour of soaking.

what is this white substance? is this the gold extracted from the diode? how can i get it from the liquid?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 6, 2008)

Before you jump to any conclusions, it is important to know if all of the material was dissolved. Is there any remaining, un-dissolved? You didn't say, all you said was action ceased. That can be caused by the lack of acid, or the lack of material. (I took note that I see something in your container, which I assume to be the solid remains).

You can conclude from this inquiry that I do not approve of what you did. Smart people don't dissolve everything with AR, with rare exception. This case isn't one of them. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

harold

yup i soaked the whole diode in AR, and there is still undissolve.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2008)

and what is this white substance in the bottom?


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 6, 2008)

All I can imagine is that there is some silver included, or, perhaps, lead. 

Have you heated the material to see if the white substance dissolves? If it does, it's not silver. 

You mentioned making your AR by the poor man's method. That may be the source of the white stuff. I am unable to tell you because I don't know. 

The fact that you have some remaining metal is a sure sign that you have NO gold in solution. Any that dissolved has long since precipitated (cemented) on the base metal. It is likely mixed with the white junk in the bottom, but no longer resembles gold. It most likely is a dark brown or black substance. 

It's not smart to attempt to dissolve gold when you have a large amount of base metal present. Now you know why. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks like you left the ceramic tube whole. It would have been better to break the ceramic. It should be clean and white and hollow inside when all the base metal is removed. Yours looks dark on the end still. You may have to heat your solution, give it more time, or even add a little more acid.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 6, 2008)

I willing to bet the white substance is copper I chloride (CuCl). This is a very common solid that appears in incomplete dissolutions such as this one. If it's not CuCl then it could be a salt left over from the poor man's ingredients or silver chloride (least likely in my opinion). If it is insoluble in water and darkens in sunlight or bright light, it's silver chloride.

CuCl will dissolve in HCl.

Harold and qst have given you good advices.

Steve


----------

